# I need wheel spacers



## 11bravogoat (Sep 21, 2013)

If anyone can help I need 5mm wheel spacers. Any one know where I can find them? Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe Summit has them. You'll have to use a BMW set and the hub bore is larger but that shouldn't make any difference as you'll have enough hub sticking out for wheel support. We have 120mm lug spacing. I had a set custom made years ago with the right hub bore and they were fairly expensive.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Got mine from Summit.


----------



## 11bravogoat (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

FWIW I would strongly suggest upgrading the wheel studs to ARP. The stock rears are shorter than the front and are pretty soft and weak. The fronts use EVO studs and the rears use Corvette/Camaro ones. They should be cut down a little as they will be too long without doing that. Pair those with some nice closed end tuner lug nuts to replace the cheap plastic covered ones and you'll have a nice upgrade.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Svede is right about the ARP wheel studs. When you put the spacers on, you will be glad you have that extra threading for the lug nuts.


----------



## 11bravogoat (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

